# New Spec V Nano's



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just completed 2 Spec V Nano's 

-Custom black acrylic filtration/overflow
-Re design to fit Hydor 300 complete with rotating water deflector
-Fluval Sea LED Light
-Hydor 25w Heater


----------



## poverty (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow, pretty sweet! I'm waiting for the Silicon to set on my Current USA flex Spec V add on hack job. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yea it helps to have a few cncs..


----------

